# Improvement Needed in Customer Service



## mysummer2 (Sep 29, 2011)

TIVO technology is great, but Tivo customer service is the most incredibly poor service I have ever seen. I have 3 TiVOS and will be getting rid of at least 2 of them.
A very simple problem has caused me to be on the phone at least 2 hours each month with Tivo. TIVO does not care about customers, and doesn't have any concern about what they put customers through. Good riddance, TIVO.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

mysummer2 said:


> A very simple problem has caused me to be on the phone at least 2 hours each month with Tivo.


Specifics?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

why post your "tale of woe" without describing the problem?

these folks can help, but we are not tivo.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

mysummer2 said:


> TIVO does not care about customers, and doesn't have any concern about what they put customers through.


Tivo can afford only a limited amount of money for this non-essential function that does not directly relate to exploiting their old patents. We should be grateful they answer the phone at all, or even have one.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

mysummer2 said:


> TIVO technology is great, but Tivo customer service is the most incredibly poor service I have ever seen.


Then you haven't dealt with CS from many companies or very often. There is no question their service is poor, but it's middle of the pack. It's nowhere nearly as bad as Time Warner Cable, and doesn't even begin to be as bad as Cricket Communications.



mysummer2 said:


> A very simple problem has caused me to be on the phone at least 2 hours each month with Tivo.


If it is so simple, then why do you need CS?



mysummer2 said:


> TIVO does not care about customers, and doesn't have any concern about what they put customers through. Good riddance, TIVO.


If you are as cryptic and argumentative with them as you have been here, then no wonder they can't help you.


----------

